# Is the IRS mileage deduction rate going to change for 2017?



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

For 2016 it's 54 cents a mile. Has the IRS published anything about the rate for 2017?


----------



## NCUberLyftGuy (Oct 26, 2016)

That is not usually decided and published until November at the earliest. And with the crazy election year going on, I am sure this is not high on their to do list.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mileage rate hasn't been announced yet. The standard standard deduction for 2017 has increase by $50 for individuals and $100 for jointly filed over 2016. Also, the personal exemption amount has increased by $50 for 2017.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's probobly going to stay about the same. I wouldn't expect it to change much at all for 2017


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

The IRS heard the cries of Uber Drivers.... heard 90c/mile is in the pipeline.....


Stay Safe

CC


----------

